

Fuzzy Mathematics with Python (FuzzPy, part 1) - loginx
http://blog.madpython.com/2010/10/17/fuzzy-mathematics-with-fuzzpy-part-1/

======
danger
In what sense is a "fuzzy graph" different than a standard weighted graph?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weighted_graph#Weighted_graphs_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weighted_graph#Weighted_graphs_and_networks)

~~~
loginx
Fuzzy graphs can also be weighted (that is supported in FuzzPy), but represent
a set of fuzzy elements and their connections, so you are just dealing with a
different type of member elements.

Also, since your graph elements are all members of a fuzzy set, you can also
perform fuzzy set operations against your vertices or edges, whereas using
weights for this type of work might often yield useless results.

------
siglesias
Can anyone elaborate on some applications of fuzzy sets? I'm guessing
something like strength of relationships in given social graphs as an example.

~~~
protomyth
Fuzzy Sets can be used in a pretty wide variety of fields. Here are three
books by the same author that cover a pretty big area:

[http://www.amazon.com/Modeling-Algorithms-Exploration-
Kaufma...](http://www.amazon.com/Modeling-Algorithms-Exploration-Kaufmann-
Management/dp/0121942759/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287410719&sr=8-1)

[http://www.amazon.com/Fuzzy-Logic-Business-Industry-
Windows/...](http://www.amazon.com/Fuzzy-Logic-Business-Industry-
Windows/dp/1886801010/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1287410719&sr=8-3)

[http://www.amazon.com/Fuzzy-Systems-Handbook-Second-
Practiti...](http://www.amazon.com/Fuzzy-Systems-Handbook-Second-
Practitioners/dp/0121944557/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1287410719&sr=8-4)

